# 12 day old pigeon



## katmeau (Jun 5, 2012)

I was wondering if someone can help me. We live in huntsville and found a baby pigeon based on information that we found on google lol it looks like it is 12 days old. no where near us sells kytee baby bird food so what should we be feeding it. Also we are feeding it with a syringe where the bird puts its beek into the syringe and eats is this okay? Any help would be appreciated we are trying our best but know nothing about it and no rescue center around us will take it. PLEASE HELP. Also right now we just have it in a shoe box with a blanket.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can use (thawed and drained) frozen peas, and give them one at a time. Open the beak put one in and allow baby to close beak & swallow and repeat.

Make sure the baby is warm and the peas are warm. You can use a heating pad set on low and put baby on that, with a towel between baby and pad.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for saving your friend's life.

Please post a photo.

Here are 2 useful links, the second showing how to hand feed thawed and lukewarm peas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

For a 12-day old, start with feeding around 4 or 5 in the first few feedings, maybe 3 hours apart. Up each subsequent feeding by a few peas (do not overly FORCE the baby to swallow, just pop it into the middle of their mouth and gently close the beak, as in the video). Try to get it up to 10-12 morsels per feeding, 3-4 times/day. Tell us how that is going.

Welcome to the Forum, BTW.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I'd give you the hand feeding instructions that I wrote up a couple of years ago. These instructions have worked really well for the babies I receive. Based upon the calorie calculator at the International Wildlife Rehabilition Council, the amount I suggest may be low but still within the amount needed to support growth.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed *30-50* per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
*In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.*


This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Personally, a 12 day old can eat at least 30 to 35 peas 4 or 5 times a day. And depending on the size, it may be able to eat more. And if you place it in the middle of his mouth, he will spit it out, as he has absolutely no idea of what you are doing, or what a pea is. He doesn't recognize it as food. Eventually he will. Put the pea way to the back of the throat, over the back of the tongue, and let him close his beak, and he will swallow.


----------



## katmeau (Jun 5, 2012)

I am nervous about the peas but
Might try it tonight I don't want to hurt it opening it's beak it does seem to be thriving
Right now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

katmeau said:


> I am nervous about the peas but
> Might try it tonight *I don't want to hurt it opening it's beak *it does seem to be thriving
> Right now.


You won't. Gently pry the beak open with your fingernails. Once you get the hang of it, you will realize how incredibly easy it is.
It's also a good thing to know how to do so you can help other birds you amy find in the future.


----------

